# New to coyote hunting



## ttommy63 (Dec 31, 2010)

Im new to coyote hunting. I was wondering if a 270 is to much of a gun?


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

It depends what you want to do with them. If you want to just shoot them and don't care about the pelt then the .270 will work fine but if you want to try and save the pelt and and possibly sell it then it's pretty big. Do you reload? If you do you might be able to work up a load that isn't too tough on em.


----------



## ttommy63 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well IM kinda in a spot where I only have the finances to purchase one rifle to coyote hunt and deer hunt to, some of my friends hunt deer with 270's. Im not really worried about the pelt. Thanks coyotebuster.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If you can only afford one gun, and want a good dual duty caliber, hard to beat a .243.

And you should be worried about the pelt. Or do you make a habit of walking away from $20 bills laying on the ground?


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

yep tough to beat the .243. I just bought one for coyotes and absolutely love it. They work great on deer too but I cant seem to be able to put down the bow.


----------



## ttommy63 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info, and replying to a post about the pelt, there isnt many ppl in my area who deal with the pelts.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

lucky to get $5 where I live


----------



## ttommy63 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok Ive decided on the .270. What type of grain do i need to use, i've seen some 90 grain on the web,is this an ample shot to use or to much?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not a 270 expert, but I would think something heavier would probably fly better. I think the 270 is normally around a 130 gr bullet. I may be wrong. This is going to be expensive to shoot. Also it will leave alot of damage behind.

I personally would go 243, 25-06 or 308. These will do everything you're wanting. 308 will definately shoot better, the 243 is plenty of gun and very accurate. I am not a fan of the 270, it's ok, but there is better


----------



## ttommy63 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks. I've been doing some reasearch about the different types of varmit guns and deer guns. I'm starting to lean twards the .243 now, seems like there is a few more options with this gun.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Good choice, it will also make for a very nice Deer gun when loaded correctly. I use 85 gr for coyote, and 100 gr for deer


----------



## ttommy63 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well I found the gun I'm gonna buy. A Remington Model 770 .243 w/ a Bushnell scope. $297.00


----------

